# Markerstangen - selbst gemacht



## simsonite (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich wollte euch nicht vorenthalten was ich mir selbst gebastelt habe.
Da mir 50 bis 100€ pro Markerstange deutlich zu teuer war, beschloss ich mir diese einfach selbst zu basteln.

Man benötigt:
*) Installationsrohre aus dem Baumarkt + die dazugehörigen Verbindungsmuffeln
*) 6mm Pneumatikkupplung
*) ein paar cm 6mm Kunststoffschlauch
*) M8 Kunststoffschrauben und Muttern
*) 2K Epoxidharzkleber
*) Heißklebepistole
*) Spraydose
*) Gewicht (Stahlabschnitt mit Gewinde)

Bauanleitung:

1.) Installationsrohre in der gewünschten Länge abschneiden, in meinem Fall fertigte ich pro Marker folgende Längen an: 2x180cm, 1x120cm, 1x100cm und 1x30cm
2.) Jeweils an einem Ende wird mittels 2K Kleber der Schrauben bzw. die Mutter eingeklebt und nach dem aushärten mittels Heißkleber zusätzlich gesichert
3.) bei der ersten Stange werden anstelle des Schraubens an einer Seite ca. 10cm Kunsstoffschlauch eingeklebt (als biegsame Verbindung zum Gewicht)
4.) auf einer Seite jeder Stange wird die Verbindungsmuffel geklebt (schließt das Rohr wasserdicht ab)
5.) die gesamten Stangen werden lackiert
6.) an die kürzeste Stange (30cm) wird reflektierende Folie geklebt. Diese Stange dient immer als Abschluss, egal welche Länge benötigt wird.
7.) in den Stahlabschnitt wird ein Gewinde geschnitten und die Pneumatikkupplung eingeschraubt.
Fertig!

In dieser "Konstruktion" besteht meiner Meinung nach der größte Vorteil darin, dass die gesamte Stange, im Falle eines Kontaktes mit der Hauptschnur, einfach zur Seite gebogen wird und sich anschließend wieder aufrichtet.

Als Verbindung zum Gewicht nahm ich keine Schnur, da bei Wind, bzw. Wellen der Marker ständig auf das Gewicht knallt --> diese Geräusche könnten Fische verscheuchen.

Ich baute mir 3 Markerstangen mit einer flexiblen Länge von 210 bis 610cm, dies kostete mir ca. 45€.

Anbei noch einige Fotos um meine Ausführung etwas genauer zu beschreiben.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Du hast da viel Arbeit und Geld reingesteckt und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen #6.
 Eine Frage hab ich noch, was ist Deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil der Makerstange zur billigeren Makerboje / Pose ?


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt, aber der Vorteil ist der folgende:
Bei einer Markerboje kann sich der Fisch im Drill in der Schnur verfangen. Bei einer Markerstange gleitet die Schnur auf der Stange hoch und man kann frei drillen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Danke. Ist gleich mal abgespeichert!


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Hi,



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> ...was ist Deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil der Makerstange zur billigeren Makerboje / Pose ?





simsonite schrieb:


> ...
> In dieser "Konstruktion" besteht meiner Meinung nach der größte Vorteil  darin, dass die gesamte Stange, im Falle eines Kontaktes mit der  Hauptschnur, einfach zur Seite gebogen wird und sich anschließend wieder  aufrichtet.



Weiterer Vorteil ist die enorm gute Sichtbarkeit, wenn gewünscht kann man einfach einen Meter oder mehr Stange aus dem Wasser gucken lassen und diese durch anleuchten selbst auf große Distanz super sehen.
Lasse ich hingegen nur wenige cm rausschauen, ist das Ding für "Nichtwisser" so gut wie Unsichtbar und mit dem Boot überfahrbar, gut an Gewässern an denen tags viel (Segel-)Bootsverkehr herrscht.

Stimme da zu, saubere Arbeit, wobei die Lackierung meiner Meinung nach überflüssig und ohnehin nicht von Dauer ist.
Das Einkleben des Schlauchstücks hällt?
Habe bei mir einen Stück vom Fahrradschlauch eines Rennrad über das Rohr gezogen, um ein Aufhängen der Schnur an der Stelle zu vermeiden.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

OK, bei der normalen Boje kann sich das verfangen, hatte ich leider auch schon einmal, seitdem machts bei mir eine fette Leuchtpose und seitdem ging immer alles glatt. Aber die Idee mit dem Stab ist trotzdem gut #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Klasse Anleitung, könne wir die auch im Magazin vom Anglerboard verwenden??
www.Anglerpraxis.de


----------



## simsonite (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Die Fragen sind ja schon alle beantwortet, freut mich dass euch meine Idee gefällt.
 Thomas9904: der Artikel darf natürlich verwendet werden, selbstverständlich!

 lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Super und Danke!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. März 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Gute Idee, hab meine auch so gebaut. Was bei dir allerdings um Längen besser ist: die Verbindung zwischen Gewicht und Stange.
Ich hab da Steine genommen, dann Schnur drum und einen VA-Wirbel eingehangen.

Nach deinem Bericht hier müßte das aber auch gehen: einfach eine Mutter auf den Stein geklebt und dann die von dir angewendete Verbindung bauen.
Was hast du da genau genommen um die biegsame Verbindung herzustellen?


----------



## simsonite (1. März 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Als Verbindung zum Gewicht habe ich einen 6x1mm Pneumatikschlauch aus PA (ohne Stahlverstärkung) genommen. Im Gewicht habe ich eine Pneumatikkupplung eingeschraubt. Diese Kupplung kann man sicher auch in einen Stein einkleben. Wäre von der Tarnung her sicher optimaler...

 lg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. März 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Ah, jetzt hab ich den Sinn von der Pneum.-kupplung verstanden. 

Werd die Tage mal meine Stangen umbauen, die Idee ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

Hast du auch bilder von den ,einzelnen arbeits schritten ?


----------



## simsonite (3. März 2014)

*AW: Markerstangen - selbst gemacht*

nein, während des bauens habe ich keine Fotos gemacht.
 Wenn du mir sagst was dich interessiert, kann ich gerne versuchen noch Detailaufnahmen zu machen.

 lg


----------



## markus_gt4 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neue hier und gerade auf diesen super Beitrag gestoßen und bereits am Nachbau dieser Markerstangen.....eine Frage stellt sich mir aber noch an all diejenigen die schon diese Marker nachgebaut haben.
Wieviel Gewicht nehmt ihr am Grund/Ende der Marker.
Alle fertigen Markerstangen haben unten ein Gewicht von 2-2,5kg was mir schon sehr viel vor kommt?!
Ich habe ebenfalls eine Länge von ca 5,5m geplant, wieviel Auftrieb haben da die 16/18mm Rohre, bin leider vor der nächsten Tour nirgends mehr am Wasser zum testen.

Ps: die Stahlabschnitte vom Threadersteller sehen für mich nicht schwerer aus als 1kg.

Danke für eure Hilfe


Lg Markus


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2019)

Moin, eine Stahlplatte von 10 x 10 x 2 cm hat etwa ein Gewicht von 1,5kg. Ich denke soviel ist es oben mindestens. So mehr Gewicht um so sicherer steht das Ding am Platz. Ich bin bisher immer mit nem knappen Kilo ausgekommen, aber habe auch noch nie tiefer als 4m Wassertiefe gestellt.

Grüße JK


----------



## markus_gt4 (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo jkc, super danke für die Antwort.
Habe mir heute 3 Stahlreste besorgt zu je 1,4kg.
Denke das sollte passen, zur not gibt es noch Steine und Kabelbinder am Teich 

Lg Markus


----------

